# dog house



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I just compelted a kennel run for my pups and was hoping to get some ideas or plans to build a dog house. I have a small springer and a small lab(65#) so a two hole house would be ideal. I live in minnesota so it will have to be insulated somewhat, dogs sleep in the house at night.

Any ideas please let me know.

thanks guys


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pm me a real email address and I will attach a great set of plans for a dog house approved by the Mn humane society.

They are on jpeg files my kids scanned them into the computer for me.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

PM sent

thanks Bob!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

When we got our first lab, my dad and I built our own doghouse. We made a four by five base out of 2x4's, much like you'd frame a wall of a house. That was our base and we put 3/4" plywood on both sides, after filling it with fiberglass bat insulation. From there, we used more 2x4's to frame the walls and covered those with 5/8" wood panel siding on the outside and 1/4" multiply on the inside..once again insulating it with fiberglass insulation. The outside wood panel siding overlapped onto the base, furthering the support other than nailing the walls to the base. The top was tricky, but we made it as a replica of regular rafters, a stringer and peak...etc. That too was covered with 3/4" plywood, tarpaper and shingles. The hole was just a typical doghouse door...fairly simple. With a little time and effort you can have a great, warm, sturdy doghouse. After painting it and paneling the inside, it was almost nicer than my place. It's a standing joke that the doghouse is nicer than some houses in our neighborhood. If you wish to make it comfortable for two dogs, you could probably make it bigger and add in a dividing wall (??? if thats what your going for...) and another door. The inside of ours is very roomy...enough so my 260 lb frame can fit in. We've had it both in our garage and outside, and it's held up very well, no problems with it so far, and that was over 10 years ago. Good luck! If you have any questions let me know.


----------

